# Multi-Color LED "Disco" LED for GNEX?



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

I know there are a whole bunch of LED apps like lightflow and such and a wide varity of colors to choose from, but is there an option to have many colors for just one notification? On my blackberry I had an app that let me do a "disco" option and it did each LED color. I just want an option to have all colors for one notification.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh wow I remember disco mode on my BB


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah it was pretty cool I'm surprised I haven't seen any for android.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I know this has been brought up before in the past but not sure if anyone is working on it at the moment.... I'm sure it will be coming down the road


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

There was a ROM for the OG droid that had this built into the customization options. I really miss this feature. I'd be willing to donate some cash if anyone can build it into a ROM.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a thread for this open right now. We have a request out to the developer of light flow to see about it. He replied to that thread stating he would look into it.

Sent from my Galaxy Sexus LTE using RootzWiki


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome, I'm really surprised this hasn't happened already. This will look amazing with the Gnex's beautiful LED.


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya it was called berry buzz!! Loved it on my storm!! Had outrageous amounts of options and color choices and combinations.. app was made by bellshare..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

i think it would actually be amazing if i could choose the color of the led to different types of notifications


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

DirtySimpleClean said:


> i think it would actually be amazing if i could choose the color of the led to different types of notifications


Am I missing something I thought that's what the lightflow app is for haha.


----------

